# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Lidhja e Shijave me Qifutet

## shkodranja.1

Falënderimi i takon vetëm Allahut dhe selami dhe salati qofshin mbi atë, pas të cilit nuk ka profet tjetër.

E më pas:

Këto janë shkurtimisht disa çështje që kanë të bëjnë me akijden e Rafidave2 dhe ngjashmërisë së tyre me Çifutët dhe me të Krishterët, bashkë me thëniet e njerëzve të dijes, të cilët janë të mirinformuar rreth gjendjes së tyre.

Të gënjyerit është pjesë e fesë së Shiave Rafidij:

Tranmetohet nga ‘Asim Ibn Bahdele, i cili ka thënë:"I thashë Hasenit, të birit të Aliut: “Shiat pretendojnë se Aliu do të kthehet.” Ai tha: “Kanë gënjyer këta gënjeshtarë. Sikur ta kishim ditur këtë gjë, gratë e tij nuk do të ishin martuar dhe ne nuk do ta kishim ndarë trashëgiminë e tij."3

Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije (v.728H), Allahu e mëshiroftë, ka thënë:"Vërtet, njerëzit që kanë dije rreth teksteve, transmetimeve dhe zinxhirit të transmetimit kanë rënë në një mendje se Rafidat janë gënjeshtarët më të djallëzuar nga të gjitha grupet e tjera. Gënjeshtra është një gjë e vjetër mes tyre. Për këtë arsye, Imamët e Islamit e kanë kuptuar ndryshimin e tyre, nëpërmjet të gënjyerit e vazhdueshëm."

Ebu Hatim er-Razij (v.277H) ka thënë: “E dëgjova Junus Ibn Abdul-‘Ala duke thënë: Ash’hab Ibn Abdul-Azijz ka thënë: Malik (v.179H) u pyet për Rafidat dhe ai tha: “Mos u flisni dhe mos transmetoni prej tyre, sepse ata gënjejnë.” Dhe Ebu Hatim tha: Hermelah na transmetoi duke thënë: E dëgjova Shafi’un (v.204H) duke thënë: “Nuk kam parë ndonjë duke dëshmuar që të jetë i më i keq sesa Rafidat.”

Dhe Mu’mel Ibn Ihab ka thënë: Dëgjova Jezid Ibn Harun (v.206H) duke thënë: “Transmetimet e çdo personi të bidatit mund të shkruhen, për sa kohë që ai nuk thërret për në të (për në bidat), përveç Rafidave, sepse ata janë gënjeshtarë."4

Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije ka thënë gjithashtu: “Kurse Rafidat, bidati i tyre doli nga devijimi dhe kufri, dhe mbështetja mbi gënjeshtrën është shumë e përhapur mes tyre. Dhe ata e pohojnë vetë këtë gjë kur thonë: Feja jonë është takije. Dhe ajo është kur njëri prej tyre thotë diçka me gjuhën e tij, e cila është në kundërshtim me atë që gjendet në zemrën e tij. Kjo është gënjeshtër dhe hipokrizi. Dhe ata pretendojnë bashkë me këtë se ata janë besimtarët, duke i përjashtuar nga Feja të tjerët që nuk janë si ata. Dhe ata i përshkruajnë Sahabët me kufr dhe me hipokrizi. Për shkak të kësaj, ata janë ashtu siç është thënë: “Ajo më akuzoi me sëmundjen që e kishte vet dhe ia mbathi.”

Prandaj, asgjë nuk është më afër hipokrizisë dhe kufrit nga ana e jashtme e sjelljes në Islam sesa ata. Dhe nuk ka ndonjë grup tjetër, brenda të cilit të gjenden kaq shumë qafira dhe munafikë sesa mund të gjenden midis tyre. Dhe kjo duke patur parasysh ekstremistët nga mesi i Nusejrive dhe qafirët nga Ismailitë dhe të ngjashmit si puna e tyre".5

Dhe Ibn Tejmija ka thënë gjithashtu: “Nuk është parë ndonjëherë ndonjë grup nga grupet e bidatit dhe dalaletit që të jetë kaq i poshtër siç janë Rafidat, në lidhje me gënjimin ndaj të Dërguarit të Allahut, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, dhe ngarkimit atij diçka të cilën ai nuk e ka thënë. Ata janë jashtëzakonisht të poshtër në të gënjyer. Dhe nëse ka mes tyre nga ata që nuk e dinë se ajo është gënjeshtër, atëherë ai (që nuk e di) vuan nga injoranca e tejskajshme, sikurse është thënë:
Nëse nuk e dije, atëherë është fatkeqësi,

E nëse e dije, atëherë fatkeqësia është më e madhe."6
Imam Shafi’ij ka thënë: “Nuk kam parë mes pasuesve të epsheve njerëz më të këqij për shpifje sesa Rafidat."
Dhe Shejkhul-Islam Ibn tejmije ka thënë: “Kurse sa për pretendimet e takijes dhe detyrimit, këto janë shenjat dalluese të medh’hebit sipas tyre, domethënë, sipas Rafidave."8
Përshkrimi që i ka bërë Profeti (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem) këtij grupi:
Transmetohet nga Ibn Abbasi, radij-Allahu anhuma, i cili ka thënë: “Isha me Profetin, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, dhe Aliu ishte me të. Profeti, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, tha: “O Ali! Do të jetë në Umetin tim një popull që do t’i kalojë kufijtë në dashurinë për familjen time. Ata do të kenë një emër ofendues, ata do të quhen Rafida. Luftoji, sepse ata janë mushrikë."9

Ahmed Ibn Junus ka thënë: “Vërtet, ne nuk e konsumojmë atë që është therur nga një Rafidij, sepse për mua ai është qafir."10
Përse u quajtën Rafida:
Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije ka thënë: “Ata u quajtën Rafida (refuzuesit) dhe u bënë Rafida (refuzues), kur dolën kundër Zejd Ibn Ali Ibn Husen në Kufa, gjatë kalifatit të Hishamit. Shiat e pyetën atë për Ebu Bekrin dhe për Umerin, kurse ai i respektoi ata, por një grup mes tyre e refuzuan këtë. Kështu që ai tha: “Ju më refuzuat, ju më refuzuat!” Kështu, ata u quajtën Rafida."11
Sqarim në lidhje me ligësinë e Rafidave dhe armiqësia e tyre kundër Njerëzve më të mirë të Allahut dhe mbështetja që i japin ata mosbesimtarëve nga Çifutët dhe të Krishterët:
Ka thënë Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije, Allahu e mëshiroftë, në librin e tij të begatshëm “Minhaxhus-Sunne fij Nakd Kelamish-Shi’ah uel-Kaderije”: “Ka ardhur në Sahihun e Muslimit nga A’isha, radij-Allahu anha, se, kur Profeti, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, çohej për t’u falur natën, thoshte: “O Allah! Zoti i Xhibrilit, Mika’ilit dhe Israfilit, Krijuesi i qiejve dhe tokës, i Gjithëdijshmi i Gajbit (të Fshehtës) dhe të dukshmes! Ti gjykon mes robërve të Tu për atë të që kanë mosmarrëveshje mes veti. Udhëzomë, me lejen Tënde, tek ajo që është e vërteta, për të cilën ata kanë mosmarrëveshje. Vërtet, Ti udhëzon atë që do në Rrugën e Drejtë."12 Kështu, pra, kushdo që devijon nga Rruga e Drejtë, do të bëhet pasues i mendimit të tij dhe asaj që ia do nefsi atij.
Ata janë të mbytur nga injoranca dhe nga gjynahet, e të mos përmendim këtu Rafidat, sepse ata janë poseduesit më të mëdhenj të epsheve, injorancës dhe gjynaheve. Ata i armiqësojnë miqtë më të mirë të Allahut të Lartësuar pas Profetëve, ata nga mesi i të parëve të hershëm, si Muhaxhirët dhe Ensarët dhe të gjithë ata që i pasuan këta në mirësi, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me ta dhe qofshin ata të kënaqur me Allahun. Dhe ata formojnë aleanca me kufarët dhe me munafikët nga mesi i Çifutëve dhe të Krishterëve, dhe me mushrikët dhe grupet e ateistëve, si puna e Nusejrive dhe Ismailive, e me të tjerë prej grupeve të humbura.
Ke për ta kuptuar se sa herë që dy kundërshtarë nga Besimtarët dhe mosbesimtarët kanë konflikt në lidhje me Zotin e tyre, dhe njerëzit janë në mospajtim në lidhje me atë që kanë ardhur Profetët, saqë ka mes tyre që besojnë dhe ka mes tyre që mohojnë, pavarësisht nëse mospajtimi është në lidhje me thëniet apo veprat, siç janë betejat që ndodhën mes Muslimanëve dhe Ehli-Kitabëve dhe mushrikëve, atëherë do t’i gjesh ata (Rafidat) ose shumicën prej tyre duke i ndihmuar mushrikët dhe Ehli-Kitabët kundër Muslimanëve, Njerëzit e Kur’anit.
Po ashtu, njerëzit e kanë përjetuar këtë gjë prej tyre në më tepër se një rast, siç ishte rasti kur ata i ndihmuan Turqit dhe njerëzit e tjerë kundër njerëzve të Islamit në Khurasan, në Irak, në gadishullin Arabik, në Sham e në vende të tjera. Dhe ata i ndihmuan të Krishterët kundër Muslimanëve në Sham, në Egjipt dhe në vend të tjera, ku mes tyre pati përleshje. Dy nga incidentet më të mëdha ishin ato që ndodhën katërqind dhe shtatëqind vjet pas ardhjes së Islamit, kur Turqit kufarë mbërritën në tokat Islame dhe vranë një numër Muslimanësh, që vetëm Zoti i njerëzimit e di se sa ishte numri i tyre. Ata (Rafidat) ishin njerëzit me armiqësinë më të madhe kundër Muslimanëve dhe në përkrahjen e kufarëve. Po ashtu, ndihma e tyre për Çifutët është një çështje e mirënjohur, aq sa njerëzit kanë filluar t’i konsiderojnë ata si gomarët e Çifutëve."13



*Si i ngjajnë Rafidat Çifutëve dhe të Krishterëve:*

Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije vazhdon më tej: “Për këtë arsye, mes tyre (Rafidave) dhe Çifutëve ka ngjashmëri në ligësi, në ndjekjen e epsheve dhe në sjelljet e tjera të Çifutëve. Dhe mes tyre (Rafidave) dhe të Krishterëve ka ngjashmëri në ekstremizëm, në injorancë dhe në sjelljet e tjera e të Krishterëve. Ata u ngjajnë Çifutëve nga njëra anë dhe u ngjajnë të Krishterëve nga një anë tjetër, dhe njerëzit nuk kanë rreshtur së përshkruari ata (Rafidat) me të tilla cilësi.

Dhe më i dituri rreth tyre nga njerëzit është esh-Sha’bij (v.103H) dhe
Dijetarët e Kufas. Vërtet, transmetohet nga esh-Sha’bij se ai ka thënë: “Nuk kam parë njerëz më idiotë sesa Shiat. Nëse do të ishin shpezë, do të ishin huta14; nëse do të ishin bagëti, ata do ishin qenë e gomarë.

Pasha Allahu, sikur t’u kisha kërkuar që ta mbushnin këtë shtëpi me ar, me qëllim që të shpifja për Aliun, ata do ta kishin bërë këtë. Pasha Allahun, unë kurrë nuk do të shpif për të.”

Dhe Ebu Hafs Ibn Shahin transmetoi në një libër të vyer për Sunetin nga Malik Ibn Magul, i cili tha: esh-Sha’bij më tha: “Po ju paralajmëroj kundër të devijuarve, dhe më të këqijtë prej tyre janë Rafidat. Ata nuk hyjnë në Islam nga shpresa apo nga frika, porse ata hyjnë nga urrejtja dhe nga gjynahet kundër njerëzve të Islamit. Vërtet, Aliu, radij-Allahu anhu, i dogji ata në zjarr dhe i dëboi në toka të ndryshme. Prej tyre ishte Abdullah Ibn Seba’, një Çifut prej Çifutëve, i cili u dëbua në një vendkalim me hark dhe Abdullah Ibn Jessar, që u dëbua për në Detin Kaspik.

Ajo që dëshmon për këtë është se sprova e Rafidave është njësoj si sprova e Çifutëve. Çifutët thonë se prijësi nuk mund të jetë askush, përveçse nga familja e Davudit alejhis-selam, dhe Rafidat thonë se Imamati nuk është i saktë, përveç nëse ai është nga pasardhësit e Aliut, radij-Allahu anhu. Dhe Çifutët thonë se nuk ka Xhihad në rrugë të Allahut, derisa të vijë Dexh-xhalli dhe një shpatë të zbresë nga qiejt, dhe Rafidat thonë se nuk ka Xhihad në rrugë të Allahut, derisa të vijë Mehdiu dhe një thirrës të thërrasë nga qiejt.

Dhe Çifutët e vonojnë Namazin, derisa të duken yjet. Po ashtu, Rafidat e vonojnë Akshamin, derisa të duken yjet. Dhe ka ardhur në hadith nga Profeti, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, se ai ka thënë: “Umeti im nuk do të pushojë së qeni në fitre (natyrshmëri), për aq kohë që ata nuk do ta vonojnë Akshamin, derisa të duken yjet."15

Çifutët largohen pak nga Kibla dhe po kështu bëjnë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët lëvizin para-mbrapa në Namaz dhe po kështu bëjnë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët i zgjasin rrobat e tyre në Namaz dhe po kështu bëjnë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët thonë se gratë nuk kanë idet16 dhe po kështu thonë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët e shtrembërojnë Teuratin dhe po njësoj Rafidat e shtrembërojnë Kur’anin. Çifutët thonë se Allahu na ka obliguar pesëdhjetë Namaze dhe po kështu thonë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët nuk janë të sinqertë, kur i përshëndetin Besimtarët, dhe ata thonë es-samu alejkum, dhe sam është vdekja (domethënë ata thonë vdekja qoftë mbi ty). Rafidat thonë të njëjtën gjë.

Çifutët nuk e hanë peshkun mace… njësoj edhe Rafidat nuk e hanë këtë peshk. Çifutët nuk e pranojnë dhënien mes’h mbi khufe (çorape prej lëkure) dhe as Rafidat nuk e pranojnë këtë. Çifutët e shpallin të lejuar pasurinë e të gjithë njerëzve dhe kështu bëjnë edhe Rafidat. Vërtet, Allahu na ka njoftuar për ta në Kur'an kur thotë:

“Ata thonë: “Nuk është turp e gabim për ne t’u marrim pasurinë analfabetëve.” Por ata flasin gënjeshtër ndaj Allahut duke qenë se e dinë.” [Ali-Imran, 3:75]

Dhe Rafidat bëjnë të njëjtën gjë. Çifutët ulen në Namaz me majat e kokave të tyre dhe kështu veprojnë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët nuk ulen, derisa t’i lëkundin kokat e tyre para e mbrapa shumë herë, duke i ngjasuar rukusë, dhe po kështu veprojnë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët e urrejnë Xhibrilin alejhis-selam dhe thonë “Ai është armiku ynë mes Melaikeve.” Po ashtu, Rafidat thonë se Xhibrili tradhtoi, duke ia dhënë shpalljen Muhamedit, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem.

Rafidat pajtohen me të Krishterët në një karakteristikë, e cila është e veçantë tek të Krishterët: gratë e tyre nuk kanë kontratë martese, ata martohen me to përkohësisht, vetëm për kënaqësi, dhe kështu bëjnë edhe Rafidat; ata martohen me mu’tah (martesë e përkohshme) dhe e shpallin atë të lejuar.

Çifutët dhe të Krishterët janë më të mirë se Rafidat nga njëri aspekt: Kur pyeten Çifutët: Kush janë njerëzit më të mirë në fenë tuaj? Ata përgjigjen: Shokët e Musait (alejhis-selam). Dhe kur pyeten të Krishterët: Kush janë njerëzit më të mirë në fenë tuaj? Ata thonë: Dishepujt e Isait (alejhis-selam). Dhe kur pyeten Rafidat: Kush janë njerëzit më të këqij në fenë tuaj? Ata thonë: Shokët e Muhamedit (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem).

Ata u urdhëruan që të kërkojnë falje për ta ndërsa ata i mallkuan. Kështu që shpata do të mbetet e ngritur kundër tyre, deri në Ditën e Gjykimit. Asnjë flamur nuk ngrihet për ta, nuk do të qëndrohet në vend për ta, nuk do të bashkohet fjala për ta dhe thirrjes së tyre nuk i duhet përgjigjur. Thirrja e tyre është e pajustifikueshme, fjala e tyre është në mospajtim të ndërsjellët dhe tubimet e tyre janë të ndara. Sa herë që ata ndezin zjarrin për luftë, ai shuhet nga Allahu.

Ebu ‘Asim Khashish Ibn Asram transmetoi në librin e tij, dhe Ebu ‘Amr et-Talamanki transmetoi nëpërmjet rrugës së tij në librin e tij që flet për usulet (parimet bazë) se Ebu ‘Asim ka thënë: Ahmed Ibn Muhamed dhe Abdul-Uarithu Ibn Ibrahim na njaftoi: Sindi Ibn Sulejman el-Farisi na njoftoi: Abdullah Ibn Xhafer er-Rakij na njoftoi: nga Abdu-Rrahman Ibn Malik Ibn Magul, nga babi i tij i cili ka thënë: I thashë Amir esh-Sha’bij: “Përse i ke refuzuar këta njerëz, pasi ti ke qenë më parë prijës mes tyre?” Ai tha: “Pashë se ata i ndryshojnë kushtet për të zëvendësuar një mangësi."17
Shirku sipas Rafidave i ngjan Shirkut të Çifutëve dhe të Krishterëve:
Ibn Tejmije, rahimehullah, ka thënë: “Dhe Islami ngrihet mbi dy parime bazë: [1] se ne nuk adhurojmë askënd tjetër përveç Allahut; [2] dhe ne e adhurojmë Atë me çdo gjë që ka ligjëruar Ai, ne nuk e adhurojmë Atë me bidate.

Të Krishterët i braktisën këto dy parime bazë dhe kështu bënë edhe bidatçinjtë nga ky Umet, siç janë Rafidat e të tjerë përveç tyre. Gjithashtu, të Krishterët pretendojnë se dishepujt që e pasuan Mesian janë më të mirë se Ibrahimi dhe Musa (alejhimes-selam) dhe të tjerët, përveç dy prej nga Profetët dhe Pejgamberët, dhe ata pretendojnë se dishepujt janë të dërguarit, të cilët Allahu i lejoi që të flasin, sepse ata thonë se Mesia është Allahu dhe ata thonë, gjithashtu, se Mesia është biri i Allahut.

Rafidat i bëjnë dymbëdhjetë imamët më të mirë sesa selefët nga mesi i Muhaxhirëve dhe Ensarëve. Dhe shumica e Rafidave thonë se ata (dymbëdhjetë imamët) janë më të mirë sesa Profetët, sepse ata besojnë se dymbëdhjetë imamët janë të hyjnizuar (ilahijat). Po ashtu, të krishterët besojnë të njëjtën gjë për Mesian.

Të Krishterët thonë se Feja duhet të sanksionohet/ të miratohet nga priftërinjtë dhe nga murgjit. Kështu që çdo gjë që do të konsiderohet e lejuar prej tyre, është e lejuar, dhe çdo gjë që ata do ta konsiderojnë të ndaluar, është e ndaluar, dhe feja është çdo gjë që do të ligjërojnë ata. Dhe Rafidat pretendojnë se Feja duhet të sanksionohet nga imamët. Kështu që çdo gjë që ata do ta konsiderojnë të lejuar, është e lejuar, dhe Feja është çdo gjë që do të ligjërojnë ata.

Kurse sa për ata që hyjnë në mendimet më ekstreme të Shiave, siç janë Ismailitë, ata që thonë se udhëheqësi dhe imamët janë hyjnorë, dhe ata thonë se Muhamed Ibn Ismail e shfuqizoi Sheriatin e Muhamed Ibn Abdullahut (i Dërguari i Allahut, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem), dhe të tjera deklarata ekstreme mes Rafidave, atëherë këta janë më të këqijtë sesa shumica e kufarëve nga Çifutët, nga të Krishterët dhe nga mushrikët. Dhe ata i atribuohen Shiave dhe kapen pas medh’hebit të tyre.18

*Ekstremizmi i Shiave për Familjen e Profetit:*

Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije, rahimehullah, ka thënë: "Rafidat pretendojnë se janë dymbëdhjetë të pagabueshëm nga gjithfarë gabimi dhe gjynahu. Dhe ata e konsiderojnë këtë si pjesë themelore (usul) të Fesë. Dhe dijetarët ekstremistë mes tyre thonë se ueliu (miku i Allahut) është i ruajtur dhe Profeti është i pagabueshëm. Madje, edhe nëse shumë prej tyre nuk e thonë këtë me gjuhët e tyre, gjendja e tyre është si puna e atij që beson se dijetari dhe ueliu janë të përsosur, pa të meta. Vërtet, ata kanë kaluar në të tilla ekstreme për sa i përket dy grupeve (dijetarëve dhe eulijave – miqtë e Allahut), saqë disa prej tyre i kane dhënë statusin apo pozitën e Profetit, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, dhe madje më të mirë se ai. Dhe sikur të ishte çështja që ata të shkonin më tej, ata do t’u kishin dhënë njëfarë hyjnizimi (ilahijat).

Dhe e gjithë kjo është nga devijimi i xhahilijetit (kohët e injorancës para-Islamike), i cili i ngjan devijimit të të Krishterëve, sepse të Krishterët i kalojnë kufijtë sa i përket Mesias, priftërinjve dhe murgjve. Allahu i ka qortuar ashpër për këtë gjë në Kur'an dhe e bëri këtë një mësim për ne, që të mos ecim në rrugën e tyre. Për këtë arsye, prijësi i bijve të Ademit (alejhis-selam) ka thënë: “Mos më lavdëroni mua ashtu sikurse të Krishterët e lavdërojnë Isain, të birin e Merjemes (alejhis-selam). Unë jam veç një rob, kështu që thoni: robi i Allahut dhe i Dërguari i Tij."19 Fundi i fjalëve të Ibn Tejmijes.20

Kjo është një përmbledhje e shkurtër nga libri i cili do të dalë së shpejti, inshaAllah, që do të arrijë përafërsisht pesëdhjetë faqe.
Dhe salati dhe selami i Allahut qoftë mbi Profetin tonë Muhamed, mbi Familjen dhe mbi Shokët e tij.

Shkroi: Xhemal Ibn Furajhan el-Harithi
21/11/1425H
Burimi: SunnahPublishing.net
Përktheu: Alban Malaj

________________________________________

----------


## tora-bora

Allahu i shkaterroft shijat.Amin

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Allahu i shkaterroft shijat.Amin


Ashtu qofte, hajde tani ti shpallim lufte Iranit dhe ti shkaterojm shijat qe jane 80 milion, ti zhdukim nga kjo faqe e dheut!!!

Ti masakrojme me gra e femi, me pelq e plaka, nje te mos lejm gjalle !!! 

Ashtu Toro-bora ?!!! Kete kerkon ti ?!!!!

Oh ti nuk je musliman !!!

Muslimani i mire nuk kekron shkaterimin e tjereve, por kerkon udhezimin ne rruge te drejte te tjereve. Ti ne fakt je vetem nje njeri i manipuluar dhe e keqja eshte se ti kete nuk e din!!!

Ah nafta i ka fajet, se ato pisa shfrytzojne parat qe i fitojne me ante te shitjes se naftes per te la mendjet e njerezve si puna jote, per te perhap akoma me shum percarje sektare midis muslimaneve!!!

oh ju jeni te shitur per bese, te gjithe ju qe ndjekni hapat e dijetareve saudit jeni te shitur, sepse ato pisa nuk mbrojne interesat e muslimaneve, por perkundrazi demtojne interesat e muslimaneve. 
Se sikur te kishin qene musliman deri me sot do te kishin rregulluar ceshtjen e palestinezeve, por jo i lejne qe te vriten si qen nga izrealitet. Keto jane tipat qe juve me ndiqni. 

Po si do qofte Allahu eshte i madh dhe i drejte, dhe denimi per juve qe ne vend qe te poerhapni tolerance midis muslimaneve , po perhapni urrejte do te jete i veshtire. shum i veshtire!!!

Ti more Tora Bora qe me konsideron veten tende musliman, a ke lexu Kuranin ?!! 
A mi sqaron dy ajete te ketij libri?!! 

1. nje popull qe devijon nga rruga e Allahut, allahu atij populli ka per ti cuar armikun e tyre me te madh, dhe 
2. Allahu nuk ndryshon gjendjen e nje populli perderisa ai popull te ndryshoj veten e tij!!!

A nuk te duken keto profetsi te Kuranit sikur jan te plotesuara a ?!! Nje popull qe devijon nga rruga e Allahut, allahu do tju coj armikun me te madh ?!!! 
Mendo cilen shtet muslimanet e kane armik me te madh, dhe mendo se ku gjendet ky shtet tani !!! 

NE ZEMER TE TOKAVE MUSLIMANE  GJENDET KY SHTET!!!  Ne zemer te tokave muslimane ka bazat e veta , nga te cilat baza as Meka e as MEdina nuk jane te sigurta okay. 

Dhe kush i la qe te futen aty a ?!!! I lane keto qe ti i degjon dhe u bindesh sikur me qene robot, qe ti u ke shit shpirtin tend sepse ke ra pre e propagandes se tyre mashtruese!!!

Kerkoni shkaterimin e tjereve, quani veten tuaj musliman, dhe e keqja as regullave te Kuranit nuk u permbaheni!!!

Mos haro more i uruar se do te pergjigjesh per keto qe shkruan, do te pergjigjesh pse nuk ke respektuar URDHERINE ALLAHUT se ne fe nuk ka dhune!!!
Do te pergjigjesh, jo vetem ti , por te gjithe ata qe ndajne mendimin tend. 


Kjo qe thua ti , i bie njelloj siur une ti lutem Allahu qe te shkateroj fqinjin tim, sepse ai nuk paska besuar si une, sepse une ate e paskam inat!!!! A eshte KY ISLAMI QE PREDIKOI PROFETI A ?!!!! 

Mendo Tora Bora mendo !!! 
Si do qofte mos e zgjash shum e shum , lexoj keto qe ti them me vemendje dhe do te shikojsh se nuk ti them per te keqe, por ti them sepse te dua te miren

Me Respekt 
GV_USA

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Ja se kush bashkupunon sot me cifutet!!!Lexo artikullion e me poshtem:

http://www.forward.com/articles/11758/

http://www.voltairenet.org/article143716.html

http://www.jpost.com/servlet/Satelli...=1132053858874


Ka edhe shum faqe te tjera te tilla nga te gjitha anet e botes te cilat folin per nje mardhenie te mfshefte mids arabis Saudite dhe Israelit.
Personalisht nuk jam kunder diskutimeve me Israelin, por jo ama perderisa keta vrasin musliman ne Gaza, Hebron dhe ne West Bank. 
Jo perderisa Palestinezeve tu jepet ajo qe u takon. 



GV_USA

----------


## shkodranja.1

> Oh ti nuk je musliman !!!
> 
> 
> oh ju jeni te shitur per bese, te gjithe ju qe ndjekni hapat e dijetareve saudit jeni te shitur, sepse ato pisa nuk mbrojne interesat e muslimaneve, por perkundrazi


Allahu na ruajt prej njerezeve si puna jote qe thua per dijetaret pisa???????????
Allahute udhezofte e nqs nuk te udhezon te..........

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Allahu na ruajt prej njerezeve si puna jote qe thua per dijetaret pisa???????????
> Allahute udhezofte e nqs nuk te udhezon te..........


Cili dijetar shkodranja ?!!! Cili Dijetar ?!!! Ato qe lejon vrasjen e palestinezeve ah ?!!
Per keto dijetar e ke fjalen ?!!! 
Per dijetaret qe perhapin percarje sektake , poer keto dijetar e ke fjalen a ?!!

GV_USA

----------


## ILMGAP

Prej nga vijnë këto paragjykime o të nderuar, a jeni ju ata që duhemi ndërmjet vete për hir të All-llahut ?!

__

Sa shumë do doja të ju tregoja se cfarë do të thotë ISLAM, kush ëshë All-llahu dhe kush është Muhammedi s.a.v.s., sepse si duket ju nuk dini asgjë në lidhje me Islamin, sepse me sa shihet ju të dy jeni kundër njëri tjetrit, pra vetëm njëri prej jush ka të drejtë ... !!!

Kush athua ?!

Unë mendoj se nuk duhet mbrojtur Shijat por as nuk duhet shkatërruar, pengesë për këtë është se ata (shijat) janë njerëz dhe mund të pendohen edhe pse nuk janë Musliman të vërtetë, problemi është se si mund të preceptojmë ne fjalën "Musliman" sepse shoh shumë njerëz që thonë "Ne jemi prej Sunive e disa thonë prej Shiitave" dhe kur më pyesin mua, në cilin grup bën pjesë ti ?! Unë u përgjigjem : "Unë nuk bëj pjesë në asnjërin grup, unë nuk i them vetit Shija e as Hanefi, e as Vehabi, unë i them vetes "Musliman", ata që thonë "Ne jemi shija apo" nuk janë Musliman, por janë pjestarë të një grupacioni të ndarë prej fesë Islame, e këta janë njerëz të dëmshëm për Islamin po aq sa janë edhe pabesimtarët ... !!!

__

Tora Bora, unë për vete them që nuk duhet mbrojtur shijat sepse ata nuk janë Muslimanë të vërtetë, por as nuk them se duhet shkatrruar sepse prej atyre (Shijave) del ndonjëherë fjala "All-llah" dhe kjo më bën që të mos them se duhet shkatërruar.

__

Gostivari USA, unë për vete them që nuk duhet bashkpunuar me Shijat dhe as Hanefit e as Sunit e as Shiitët, por vetëm me Muslimanët, duhet ta dish/ni që këta Hanefi, Suni, Shiit, Vehabi ... kanë diqka por jo të gjitha, ja një shembull ... : Njëri prej këtyre sekteve falë namazin por nuk agjëron ramazanin ... pra është jashtë Islamit, sekti tjetër agjëron Ramazanin por nuk falin namazin ... pra është jashtë Islamit ... etj., kjo ndodhë sepse ato janë sekte dhe e kanë ndryshuar fenë Islame simbas dëshirës së tyre, e kush prej këtyre është më i mir ?! Unë mendoj se është ai i cili thotë " Jam Musliman, falë Namaz, Agjëroi Ramazan, Jap Zeqat dhe do të kryer Ramazan InshAllah, jam i dashur me të afërmit madje dhe me pabesimtarët që nuk më duan të keqen, jam i dobishëm ... " Ja vëllezër ky është Muslimani apo i shpëtuari, jo Hanefit e Sufit e Shiitë e Vehabitë, të vetmit ata që janë të shpëtuar janë Muslimanët.

----------


## shkodranja.1

perfundimisht ti je out fare islamit gastivar

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Prej nga vijnë këto paragjykime o të nderuar, a jeni ju ata që duhemi ndërmjet vete për hir të All-llahut ?!
> 
> __
> 
> Sa shumë do doja të ju tregoja se cfarë do të thotë ISLAM, kush ëshë All-llahu dhe kush është Muhammedi s.a.v.s., sepse si duket ju nuk dini asgjë në lidhje me Islamin, sepse me sa shihet ju të dy jeni kundër njëri tjetrit, pra vetëm njëri prej jush ka të drejtë ... !!!
> 
> Kush athua ?!
> 
> Unë mendoj se nuk duhet mbrojtur Shijat por as nuk duhet shkatërruar, pengesë për këtë është se ata (shijat) janë njerëz dhe mund të pendohen edhe pse nuk janë Musliman të vërtetë, problemi është se si mund të preceptojmë ne fjalën "Musliman" sepse shoh shumë njerëz që thonë "Ne jemi prej Sunive e disa thonë prej Shiitave" dhe kur më pyesin mua, në cilin grup bën pjesë ti ?! Unë u përgjigjem : "Unë nuk bëj pjesë në asnjërin grup, unë nuk i them vetit Shija e as Hanefi, e as Vehabi, unë i them vetes "Musliman", ata që thonë "Ne jemi shija apo" nuk janë Musliman, por janë pjestarë të një grupacioni të ndarë prej fesë Islame, e këta janë njerëz të dëmshëm për Islamin po aq sa janë edhe pabesimtarët ... !!!
> ...


ILMGAP , as une nuk i mbroj shijat!!! Nuk diskutohet se menyra se si ata besojne eshte absolutisht menyre e gabuar. Ska diskutim ketu. 
Ate qe une mbroj jane principat e fese islame qe burojne nga Kurani, dhe nje princip i tille eshte te mos kerkojsh shkaterimin e te tjereve por te kerkojsh nga Allahu qe ti udhezoj ne rruge te vertete , ne rruge te drejte!!! 

Tora Bora kerkon zhdukjen e shijave!!! Valle a na meson keshtu Kurani ose jo ?!! 
Pastaj parashtrohet pyetja si do ti zhdukim shijat ?!! Do ti vrasim nje per nje ose cfar?!! 
E vetmja menyre per ti zhduk shijat eshte me i vra te gjith, me gra e femi, me pleq e plaka !!! 
Po valle perseri po pyes muslimanet e vertete , a na meson feja islame kete ose jo ?!!! 
Fene islame qe une ndjek, kesi gjera nuk me meson, perkundrazi me meson qe te jem i dejnte, mos kerkoj nga Allahu qe ti bej keq tjereve sepse kjo nuk ka esence ne fene islame. Me meson qe nese shikoj dike qe beson ne menyre te gabuar ti tregoj te verteten dhe te lej ate qe te vendosi per fatin e tij, e jo me e vra si qen!!!
Vetem Allahu jep jete, dhe vetem atij i takon te marri jete.

Ndersa Tora Bora ben thirje ketu per zhdukje masive te nje popullate vetem e vetem se ato sipas tij nuk paskan besuar ashtu sic deshiron ai te besojne!!!

Cfar te bej une tani, qe shumica e muslimaneve nuk besojne ashtu sic dua une qe ata te besojne ?!! 
Ti lutem Allahut qe ti zhduki dhe ti shkateroi te gjithe ata musliman a ?!!! Ose ti lumet Allahut qe te na udhezoj ne rruge te drejte jo vetem ato qe une mendoj se besojne ne menyre te gabimt, por te me udhezoj edhe mua ne rruge te drejte nqs se une nuk jam ne kete rrruge!!!

Mendoj se shprehjet e tilla " Allahu shkaterofte kete, Allahu i qorrofte keta, Allahu i zhdukte ata atje" etj etj nuk kane baza dhe nuk jane pjese e fese islame. 
Dhe ajo qe eshte me e keqja eshte se keto fraza po dalin nga gojet e atyre qe veten e tyre e quajne musliman.

GV_USA

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> perfundimisht ti je out fare islamit gastivar


Okay, une jam "out fare islamit" , po ti qe me azukon ne menyre te padrejte me sill fakte qe une jam i dalur nga feja islame, me bind me argumeta e jo me fjale boshe!!!

GV_USA

----------


## ILMGAP

> ILMGAP , as une nuk i mbroj shijat!!! Nuk diskutohet se menyra se si ata besojne eshte absolutisht menyre e gabuar. Ska diskutim ketu. 
> Ate qe une mbroj jane principat e fese islame qe burojne nga Kurani, dhe nje princip i tille eshte te mos kerkojsh shkaterimin e te tjereve por te kerkojsh nga Allahu qe ti udhezoj ne rruge te vertete , ne rruge te drejte!!! 
> 
> Tora Bora kerkon zhdukjen e shijave!!! Valle a na meson keshtu Kurani ose jo ?!! 
> Pastaj parashtrohet pyetja si do ti zhdukim shijat ?!! Do ti vrasim nje per nje ose cfar?!! 
> E vetmja menyre per ti zhduk shijat eshte me i vra te gjith, me gra e femi, me pleq e plaka !!! 
> Po valle perseri po pyes muslimanet e vertete , a na meson feja islame kete ose jo ?!!! 
> Fene islame qe une ndjek, kesi gjera nuk me meson, perkundrazi me meson qe te jem i dejnte, mos kerkoj nga Allahu qe ti bej keq tjereve sepse kjo nuk ka esence ne fene islame. Me meson qe nese shikoj dike qe beson ne menyre te gabuar ti tregoj te verteten dhe te lej ate qe te vendosi per fatin e tij, e jo me e vra si qen!!!
> Vetem Allahu jep jete, dhe vetem atij i takon te marri jete.
> ...


Po i Nderuar Gostivar, feja nuk na lejon të vriten të tjerët pa të drejtë apo fëmijët, të moshuarit, gratë etj., dhe na urdhëron që ne të udhëzojmë ata që janë të devijuar.

Por nëse Tora-Bora, ka thënë apo e ka lutur All-llahun xh.sh., që të shkatërroi (...) nuk do të thotë që ai/ajo nuk di asgjë, sepse ndoshta Tora-Bora e ka thënë këtë fjalë për arsye se është lodhur nga Njollosja e Fesë që bëjnë ata, p.sh., shumë njerëz (të sekteve të ndryshme) në emër të Islamit bëjnë vepra të padrejta dhe kjo shkonë në disfavor të Islamit, ndoshta kjo është arsyeja që Tora-Bora tha që All-llahu t'i shkatërroi ata (pabesimtarët besimtarë).

Unë të thashë që nuk i mbështes Shijat (dhe as një sekt tjetër) por edhe pse nuk i mbështes nuk them se duhet shkatërruar, sepse All-llahu xh.sh., ka thënë : Nëse në botë do të ishin të gjithë Besimtarë unë botën do ta shkatërroja, por edhe nëse do të ishin të gjithë pabesimtarë unë botën do ta shkatërroja" . Sepse një jetë me të gjithë besimtarë apo pabesimtarë do të ishte e pakuptimtë le të themi, ndërsa duke qenë disa besimtarë e disa pabesimtarë është më ndryshe, duke qenë të urdhëruar që të ndihmohemi ndërmjet vete (Muslimanëve të Vërtetë) dhe t'i udhëzojmë të tjerët (Pabesimtarët).

Përshëndetje.

----------


## tvsh

ne fakt kjo lidhje izrael-shiia duhet te ekzistoje. Nje llogjike e lehte.

A nuk eshte Irani ai qe po bertet se do zhduki Izraeli? Qeni qe leh nuk te kafshon.

Por ne dime kete qe njerzit i pelqejne qente qe lehin. Ata mbrojne me mire se qeni qe nuk leh.

Aleati me i mire e izraelit tek myslymanet duhet te jete Irani.

----------


## Milkway

Po kete logjik e bejne edhe shiiat , edhe gjitha grupet tjera mbrenda islamit . 

Te shkaterrohet tjetri e une te mbes sepse jam me i miri ne fe  :i ngrysur:  . 

Me thuani a ka menyre me te mire sesa kjo qe bejne ata qe nuk e duan fen tone ti perqajne muslimanet ???

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> ne fakt kjo lidhje izrael-shiia duhet te ekzistoje. Nje llogjike e lehte.
> 
> A nuk eshte Irani ai qe po bertet se do zhduki Izraeli? Qeni qe leh nuk te kafshon.
> 
> Por ne dime kete qe njerzit i pelqejne qente qe lehin. Ata mbrojne me mire se qeni qe nuk leh.
> 
> Aleati me i mire e izraelit tek myslymanet duhet te jete Irani.


Ne fakt nje lidhje e tille nuk ekziston. E verteta eshte se Izraeli deshiron te sulmoj Iranin , dhe per kete qellim bleu nga amerika 150 avione modern dhe para ca muajve biles paten edhe stervitjen ne detin Mesdhe ne nje largesi qe ishte tamam aq larg sa qe jane keto centralet nukleare qe ndreton Irani. 
Por sic duket nje sulm te tille nuk e lejon Amerika ngase frigohet se gjerat mund te dalin nga kontrolli si dhe i frigohet reagimit Iranian te cilet duam ose nuk duam te pranojme kane kapacitet qe ti sulmojne te gjitha bazat amerikane ne rajon.

Pra si perfundim Irani dhe Izraeli nuk jane miq, por jane armiq.

GV_USA

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Po i Nderuar Gostivar, feja nuk na lejon të vriten të tjerët pa të drejtë apo fëmijët, të moshuarit, gratë etj., dhe na urdhëron që ne të udhëzojmë ata që janë të devijuar.
> 
> Por nëse Tora-Bora, ka thënë apo e ka lutur All-llahun xh.sh., që të shkatërroi (...) nuk do të thotë që ai/ajo nuk di asgjë, *sepse ndoshta Tora-Bora e ka thënë këtë fjalë për arsye se është lodhur nga Njollosja e Fesë që bëjnë ata, p.sh., shumë njerëz (të sekteve të ndryshme) në emër të Islamit bëjnë vepra të padrejta dhe kjo shkonë në disfavor të Islamit, ndoshta kjo është arsyeja që Tora-Bora tha që All-llahu t'i shkatërroi ata (pabesimtarët besimtarë).*
> 
> Unë të thashë që nuk i mbështes Shijat (dhe as një sekt tjetër) por edhe pse nuk i mbështes nuk them se duhet shkatërruar, sepse All-llahu xh.sh., ka thënë : Nëse në botë do të ishin të gjithë Besimtarë unë botën do ta shkatërroja, por edhe nëse do të ishin të gjithë pabesimtarë unë botën do ta shkatërroja" . Sepse një jetë me të gjithë besimtarë apo pabesimtarë do të ishte e pakuptimtë le të themi, ndërsa duke qenë disa besimtarë e disa pabesimtarë është më ndryshe, duke qenë të urdhëruar që të ndihmohemi ndërmjet vete (Muslimanëve të Vërtetë) dhe t'i udhëzojmë të tjerët (Pabesimtarët).
> 
> Përshëndetje.


Shum njerez dhe shum sekte ne emer te fese islame bejne vepra te padrejta, biles nese shikon se kush e mban flamurin do te verejsh se flamurin per veprat e padrejta qe bejne sot muslimanet jane sunit!!! 
Shembull Arabija Sudite eshte shteti qe denon me vdekje me shum njerez ne vit se cdo shtet tjeter. Ekzekutimi tyre behet ne dy meryra, varje dhe prerje koke!!! MEnyra qe sot ne boten e civilicuar , quhen menyra barbare!!!
Nga ana tjeter shumica e ketyre qe denohen me vdekje ne Arabi Saudite, procesi i gjykimit te tyre eshte aq shum i shpejte dhe ekzekutimi akoma me i shpejte dhe me e keqja shumices nuk i jepet e drejta qe te mbrojne ne gjyq pafajsine e tyre me ane te avokateve, sepse shteti nuk u jep avokat. 
Grate psh ne Arabi Saudite nuk kane te drejte vote ( sa per info ne Iran kane ) , grate ne Arabi Saudite nuk kane te drejte te ngasin makina ( sa per info ne Iran kane ) !!!
Pra keto padrejtesira nuk i bejne shijat por i bejne sunit!!!


Ne Iran kane probleme tjera, probleme me besimin , u luten varezave e ku ta di une se cfar, po keto te meta vec jane cekur ne kete forum. 

Pra sic e shikon se padrejtesira bejne te gjithe ne emer te fese islame, cdo sekt!!!
Por Tora Bora nuk kerkon zhdukjen e te gjitheve qe bejne padrejtesira , por kerkon zhdukjen e njerit sekt !!!

Andaj une nuk do te kisha mbrojtur postimin e tij ILMGAP, por do te kisha lejuar qe ai vete te shprehet , te sqaroj , se cfar me te vertete ka menduar kur i ka thene ato fjale.

GV USA

----------


## tvsh

> Me thuani a ka menyre me te mire sesa kjo qe bejne ata qe nuk e duan fen tone ti perqajne muslimanet ???


percarja midis myslymaneve ndodhi nga vete myslymanet. Ju sunite i therret shiaat. Pranoje se eshte e vertete. 

Ju sinite jeni aq fodulla sa as sot nuk keni kerkuar falje qe therret mijera shiia ne Kerbela 1000vjet te shkuara.

Ata qe duan te ju percajne me teper shfrytezojne kete fodullekun tuaj. Eshte menyre shume efikase.

----------


## Milkway

> percarja midis myslymaneve ndodhi nga vete myslymanet. Ju sunite i therret shiaat. Pranoje se eshte e vertete. 
> 
> Ju sinite jeni aq fodulla sa as sot nuk keni kerkuar falje qe therret mijera shiia ne Kerbela 1000vjet te shkuara.
> 
> Ata qe duan te ju percajne me teper shfrytezojne kete fodullekun tuaj. Eshte menyre shume efikase.


Sa per info une sjam i asnje sekti .

Dhe nuk e fajsova une askend perveq se muslimanet per kete qe ndodh sot .

----------


## pejani34

> percarja midis myslymaneve ndodhi nga vete myslymanet. Ju sunite i therret shiaat. Pranoje se eshte e vertete. 
> 
> Ju sinite jeni aq fodulla sa as sot nuk keni kerkuar falje qe therret mijera shiia ne Kerbela 1000vjet te shkuara.
> 
> Ata qe duan te ju percajne me teper shfrytezojne kete fodullekun tuaj. Eshte menyre shume efikase.


hhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

shijat e therin veten 

dhe nuk jan musliman. dhe asht e pa vertet se jan mbyt nga muslimant , shijat

jan montime te hebrejve.

kur bisedon , pershtatju pak temes, bahet fjal shija dhe qifut, nuk flitet per musliman ketu

----------


## ILMGAP

> Andaj une nuk do te kisha mbrojtur postimin e tij ILMGAP, por do te kisha lejuar qe ai vete te shprehet , te sqaroj , se cfar me te vertete ka menduar kur i ka thene ato fjale.
> 
> GV USA


Pra mesa shoh unë, ti nuk e ke ditur saktësisht se cfarë ka dashur të thotë Tora-Bora  por edhe pse nuk e ke ditur saktësisht ti ke marrë mundin dhe ke postuar mbi tekstin e saj, pra mendimet tuaja mbi Tora-Boran mund të jenë edhe të pasakta, gjë që do të thotë ajo që ti ke shkruar është një paragjykim. Ndërsa unë japa vetëm një mendim se mos ndoshta është kjo që deshi të thonte Tora Bora.

----------


## referi_1

Allahu i ndihmoftë shkodranja.1 me të tjerët,e cila mundohet që të nxjerr realitetin e këtij sekti të fëlliqur të rrafidave të cilët kan bërë ma shum zullum në ummet sesa çifutët dhe krishterët së bashku.
  Pasi sot nuk fflitet për shija por për rravafida sepse sot nuk ka shija por rrafida të cilët mshifen pas emrit të shijave.
  Por e keqja ma e madhe është se ka shum të ashtëquajtur musliman të cilët nk e din realitetin e këtyre gjarpërinjve helmues.
  Nuk gjen popull ma i prishur sesa rravafidat të cilët ua kalojnë të gjith kuffarëve së bashku të vetmit janë këta të cilët shajnë shokët e profetit dhe kan bërë shum shpifje për Kur'anin,ktë nuk e bëjnë vetëm se këta gjarpërinj.
   Tani shijat momentalisht janë tue bërë masakra të papara në popullatën e pambrojtur sunnite të irakut dhe qytete të tëra janë shprazur prej sunniteëve.
  Masakrat e shijave ua kalojnë imagjinatën e çdo njerit dhe këtyre do tu kishin zili edhe çetnikët ma të këqinj në krimet e tyre.Dhith këtë e bëjnë sepse e kan gjetur popullsinë të pambrojtur dhe të paarmatosur përveç disa grupeve të vogla.Rrafidat këto punë të ndyra që i bëjnë në kurriz të muslimanëve i bëjnë me bekimin e amerikës dhe çifutëve.Pra punën e ndyrë që nuk mundet ta bëjnë ata në mënyrë ideale janë tue bërë rrafidat.
  Dhe këta gjarpërinj nuk i don vetëm se soi i tyre dhe ata injorantë që nuk e din islamin dhe nuk njohin sektet në islam dhe nuk e njohin sherrin e këtyre rrafidave të ndyrë.
  Nuk ka paqe derisa këtayre gjarpërinjve tu priten kokat,dhe biidhnilahi kjo do jet edhe fundi i këtyre sepse dëshmuan haptazi se sa i duajn islamin dhe muslimanët..
  Këto gjarpërinj nuk e din se fundi i tyre është i tmerrshëm dhe ktë e kan do ta kenë merrit nga i Gjithdituri i cili din edhe të ndëshkon përmes duarve të robërve të tij.Dhe fundi i rrafidave do të jetë i ngjajshëm me fundin e çifutëve,krishterëve dhe të gjith murtedëve të këtij ummeti që nuk lan krim dhe masakër pa bërë mbi muslimanët.
  Për atë nëse dikush nuk din se çka janë këta sepse endej nuk e ka shijuar krimin e tyre,le të shkon në irak dhe le të paraqitet si suni dhe do ta sheh..
  NUK ËSHTË ÇUDI SE PSE IMAM ALIU I KA DJEG KËTO GJARPËRINJ ME ZJARR..

----------

